# TNR Programs!



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Are there Ferals hanging around your house that you wish you could take in but can't and want it hanging around but don't want it to multiply?

Well, if you are POSITIVE they are Ferals, see if shelters/orginizations/ECT do free/lowcost TNR. TNR stands for Trap Neuter Return. A program which you trap the cat, take it in to be neutered/spayed, then it is returned to the wild.

Here are some useful links on TNR:
vcapets.com/couponpromo
http://www.suite101.com/course.cfm/17484/seminar
http://www.suite101.com/article.cfm/siamese_cats/113742
http://www.alleycat.org/
http://www.alleycat.org/pdf/abcs.pdf
http://www.sfspca.org/feral/Trap-Neuter-Return.pdf
http://www.animalpeoplenews.org/IMPORTA ... ral03.html
http://www.animalpeoplenews.org/IMPORTA ... edTNR.html
http://cats.about.com/cs/feralcatmgmt/a/ferals_TNR.htm
http://cats.about.com/od/feralcatsrescue/

Hope this is useful information.


----------

